# C-section adhesion question



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

Are adhesions permanent or can they "break free" with subsequent pregnancies? I've read that 90% of surgeries result in adhesions and assumed that I had some from my c/s, but happily felt less pain with my 2nd pregnancy than my 1st. Could the gradual stretching and growing make them go away or "break free" or do they just stretch/move around with the rest of your body parts? Does yoga and other exercise help your body to adjust to them (ie make them more flexible too?).

Also, sometimes I get a pulling sensation in my lower abs if I suddenly change position that I never felt before my c/s. Its not troublesome but I wonder if any of you guys experience this too?


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

www.adhesions.org

I don't know how typical my experience with adhesions is, but I can tell you what seems to be the case with me. The website above surely has the answers you seek, and should have the wide range of things that are considered "normal"

I have had adhesions result from two of my four different abdominal surgeries. (three laps, one cesarean) Women with endo, like myself are far more likely to develop adhesions. I have never heard that it is as high as 90%, because I have had two surgeries that not only corrected the problems/adhesions from the other two, but also removed massive quantities of endometriosis, as well as stripping my peritoneum, without causing new adhesions to form. It is all a matter of the surgeon's skill at what he is doing, and what steps he takes to prevent the formation of more adhesions. There is a definite link between the talc in rubber gloves and the formation of adhesions, so if doc puts his hand inside you for any reason, that greatly increases the chance of adhesions. Overdoing things too soon after surgery also increases the chances of adhesions forming.

For me, the telltale sign is incredibly sharp, tugging/pulling almost ripping apart sort of sensation. The best way I know to describe it is how it feels when you first sprain an ankle, except in your abdomen, and the pain doesn't just go away. It (the pain from adhesions) is worse with exercise, for me at least, but exercise in general makes me feel better overall. When I was about 8 or 10 weeks pregnant with DD2, I was dancing with DD1, I felt a snapping, like if someone pulled the biggest imaginable rubber band until it broke, and snapped inside me. It had me doubled up in tears, and as fast as it happened, it stopped, and I had no more adhesion type pains at all my entire pregnancy! I was certain that was an adhesion breaking loose. Fast forward a year and one month, and the pain from adhesions was affecting my quality of life to such an extent that I returned to my endo surgeon to remove them. He found what is called "extremely extensive adhesiolysis" on the front of my uterus, on my bladder, on both ureters, and both ovaries.

I have personally found that surgical removal during lap surgery to be the only thing to help with my adhesions. I do know one woman who swears by arvigo (Mayan uterine massage) treatments, but when she had her last surgery, doc still found tons of adhesions and gunk inside her. It makes all the difference in the world to have a very highly skilled surgeon perform the procedure, because most doctors aren't able to remove the adhesions without causing more to form. DO NOT let any regular ob/gyn do such a procedure!! It really takes a specialist to do it right. www.womenssurgerygroup.com


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

i think you may be correct in that they can break free. I had them after my second c-section, well-in one particular spot, and after about 2 months-it never hurt again.I also agree-if you ever get them removed it is a VERY tricky procedure.Adhesions are caused by surgery so surgery to remove them is kind of an oxymoron unless the person is highly skilled. They aren't even a problem unless they are a constant source of pain, in which case I think you can get a steroid injection.HTH


----------



## liawbh (Sep 29, 2004)

I have a large vertical scar, from neonatal surgery to repair gastroschisis, and the adhesions definately pulled free during my first pregnancy. Stafl described the feeling very well. After my son was born, the scar was actually flatter than ever (it had been very deep in some places, almost like three shallow belly buttons). With this pregnancy, I have felt adhesions pull loose at least three times.


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

Thank you so much for your replies and especially for the web site! No one ever seems to talk about this, I had never even heard of adhesions until recently myself

Thanks again


----------



## jcmkpm (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi all. I am a new member and found this site in my question to find information regarding pregnancy for adult moms who had gastroschisis.

My daughter is about 5 weeks pregnant and we have so many questions about how her stomach will stretch and what this will feel like or what we should be expecting. Then of course, the follow up question is what can be done to alleviate or help the skin stretch.

Thanks for this board, it's been amazing so far.

Karen







:


----------

